# 1953 General by Monark



## General53 (Jul 15, 2020)

This was my dad's bike.  He bought it when he was 12 or 13.  My uncle ended up with it and kept it.  




I just got done freshening it up.
I did everything myself, (including paint and graphics).


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice job!  Looks like a fun ride!  Congrats on a sweet bike.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 15, 2020)

That turned out well. What type of paint did you use, and are the pinstripes painted or tape?


----------



## General53 (Jul 15, 2020)

Everything is paint.  No tape or decals.  I just used spray cans.  Took a little to find a Red that I was happy with.  Ended up being a Rust-Oleum painters touch Gloss Colonial Red,
I did the tank graphics on the computer and cut masking tape on a Cricut machine.


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow that came out nice. Great job!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 15, 2020)

Show photo of left side tank???


----------



## General53 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2020)

These are great bikes ! Here's mine Western Flyer branded. 




But why did you rattle can over such nice survivor paint ? The original paint would have cleaned up so nice......


----------



## General53 (Jul 15, 2020)

The pic doesn’t show how bad it really was. There was more rust than paint left. The red was extremely faded. Every piece of sheet metal had dents in it. My uncle at some point tried to touch up the paint on the tank and did a poor job of it. Trust me, the original paint was not nice or salvageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

